# [gelöst] /dev/shm - Keine Berechtigung

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

ich habe hier auf einem Rechner eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt und nun ein seltsames Problem. Wenn ich Google Chrome starten möchte, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
~ $ google-chrome

[3769:3794:0702/080706:ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(171)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.com.google.Chrome.qySCS7 failed: Keine Berechtigung

[3769:3794:0702/080706:ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(174)] Unable to access(W_OK|X_OK) /dev/shm: Keine Berechtigung

[3769:3794:0702/080706:FATAL:shared_memory_posix.cc(176)] This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm' to fix.

Abgebrochen

```

Der Hinweis mit "chmod 1777 /dev/shm" funktioniert zwar, aber nur temporär, d.h. nach einem Neustart ist das Problem wieder da.

Wie kann ich das denn dauerhaft lösen und wo ist da überhaupt die Ursache zu suchen?

Der Ordner /dev/shm hat nach einem Start folgende Rechte:

```
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        40  2. Jul 08:05 shm
```

Ein mount sagt mir:

```

...

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

...

```

Soweit ich das verstehe, ist /etc/init.d/devfs für das Erstellen verantworlich. Hier sieht aber alles normal aus:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright (c) 2007-2008 Roy Marples <roy@marples.name>

# Released under the 2-clause BSD license.

description="Mount system critical filesystems in /dev."

depend() {

        use dev-mount

        before dev

        keyword -prefix -vserver

}

start() {

        # Mount required stuff as user may not have then in /etc/fstab

        for x in \

                "devpts /dev/pts 0755 ,gid=5,mode=0620 devpts" \

                "tmpfs /dev/shm 1777 ,nodev shm" \

        ; do

                set -- $x

                grep -Eq "[[:space:]]+$1$" /proc/filesystems || continue

                mountinfo -q $2 && continue

                if [ ! -d $2 ]; then

                        mkdir -m $3 -p $2 >/dev/null 2>&1 || \

                                ewarn "Could not create $2!"

                fi

                if [ -d $2 ]; then

                        ebegin "Mounting $2"

                        if ! fstabinfo --mount $2; then

                                mount -n -t $1 -o noexec,nosuid$4 $5 $2

                        fi

                        eend $?

                fi

        done

        return 0

}

```

Evtl. könnte ein Eintrag in der fstab weiterhelfen, allerdings musste ich das sonst auch nicht machen. Für Hilfe wäre wirklich dankbar  :Smile: 

Gruß

FijoldarLast edited by Fijoldar on Tue Jul 02, 2013 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Fijoldar,

hab mal kurz recherchiert und hier einen Fall gefunden in dem eigentlich alle in Frage kommenden Aspekte erwähnt sein sollten:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20124/fstab-dev-shm-wrong-filesystem.html

Viel Erfolg damit,

Andy.

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo Andy,

danke für den Link! So ganz hat das mein Problem aber leider nicht gelöst. 

Das Problem scheint in meinem Fall wohl genkernel-next zu sein. Ich habe eben mal testweise den alten genkernel (stable) installiert und damit meinen Kernel gebaut. Damit habe ich keine Probleme und auch keine Fehlermeldungen. Ich setze deswegen mal den Thread auf gelöst. Ich vermute, dass genkernel-next eher für systemd ausgelegt ist (immerhin wird er vom Sabayon-Entwickler betreut und Sabayon setzt mittlerweile auf systemd).

----------

